# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stammt Rey etwa doch nicht von Jakku?



## AndreLinken (1. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stammt Rey etwa doch nicht von Jakku?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stammt Rey etwa doch nicht von Jakku?*


----------



## OField (1. August 2019)

Hat der Autor SW VII etwa nicht gesehen? Dort hat man doch gesehen, dass sie ausgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Jakkelien (1. August 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Hat der Autor SW VII etwa nicht gesehen? Dort hat man doch gesehen, dass sie ausgesetzt wurde.


Und eine Lüge ist völlig ausgeschlossen.
Schließlich sagt es Rey das sie eine Niemand ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (1. August 2019)

Ein Sith der lügt um jemanden auf seine Seite zu bringen, das hat wirklich niemand kommen sehen! =D


----------



## pcg-veteran (1. August 2019)

Das schöne an Fiktion ist, daß man durch das reine Aneinanderreihen von Worten  (beliebige) Inhalte erzeugen kann :

Rey ... ist ... die ... verschollene ... (Ur-)Enkelin ... von ... Obi-Wan Kenobi. 

(Wem Obi-Wan nicht gefällt, kann hier auch einen anderen Namen einsetzen. Es ist nur Fiktion.)


----------



## Javata (2. August 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Das schöne an Fiktion ist, daß man durch das reine Aneinanderreihen von Worten  (beliebige) Inhalte erzeugen kann :
> 
> Rey ... ist ... die ... verschollene ... (Ur-)Enkelin ... von ... Obi-Wan Kenobi.
> 
> (Wem Obi-Wan nicht gefällt, kann hier auch einen anderen Namen einsetzen. Es ist nur Fiktion.)



Ich tippe ja auf Qui-Gon Jinn. Der war nen kleiner Rebel. da kann ich mir nen Kind gut vorstellen. Aber ja, so wie du es geschrieben hast wirds kommen. Die von wem die Urenkelin.


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Hat der Autor SW VII etwa nicht gesehen? Dort hat man doch gesehen, dass sie ausgesetzt wurde.



ähm, Falsch, man hat gesehen wie Rey, die vom Blopfish am Arm gehalten wird traurig einem Raumschiff hinterher schaut
mehr nicht

Es gibt auch Thesen dass Rey von ihren Eltern verkauft wurde gegen einen Platz auf dem Raumschiff
Eigentlich kann man nur eines sagen: Rey wurde Blopfish an die Hand gegeben, aber wie die da hin kommt, wer in dem Raumschiff hockt und was da vor war, ist vollkommen unbekannt


----------



## fud1974 (2. August 2019)

Na ja, irgendwas wird da noch kommen.

Die Parallelen in der Macht-Begabung zum Skywalker Clan (das intuitive Verständnis von Technik z.B., was Anakin und Luke ja auch explizit hatten) ist eigentlich derartig offenkundig dass ich bis heute annehme dass sie - notfalls über ein paar Ecken - mit denen verwandt ist.. allerdings wäre das natürlich die billigste Karte die sie ziehen könnten.

Mal abgesehen davon dass schon ihr Grundpotential derartig abartig fantastisch ist, das scheinen manche gar nicht realisiert zu haben.. dass sie nach kürzester Zeit ohne Training Machtfähigkeiten einsetzen konnte und einen Lichtschwertkampf gegen einen trainierten ehemaligen Jedi-Ritter in Ausbildung (ja, den guten gestörten Kylo) 
gewinnen konnte ist mehr als nur ein billiger Film-Trope für mich, das ist schon Absicht. Solch ein Potential hatte nicht mal Luke.. der schaut auch nicht umsonst so entsetzt als sie das erste mal unter seiner Anleitung "in die Macht hinausgreift" und er spürt was dann abgeht.


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass schon ihr Grundpotential derartig abartig fantastisch ist, das scheinen manche gar nicht realisiert zu haben.. dass sie nach kürzester Zeit ohne Training Machtfähigkeiten einsetzen konnte und einen Lichtschwertkampf gegen einen trainierten ehemaligen Jedi-Ritter in Ausbildung (ja, den guten gestörten Kylo)
> gewinnen konnte ist mehr als nur ein billiger Film-Trope für mich, das ist schon Absicht. Solch ein Potential hatte nicht mal Luke.. der schaut auch nicht umsonst so entsetzt als sie das erste mal unter seiner Anleitung "in die Macht hinausgreift" und er spürt was dann abgeht.



also Genau wie Luke in TESB mit kaum Training gegen einen Fitten Vader antritt? Oder selbiger ohne irgendwelches Wissen mal eben Kampfpilot ist?
Abgesehen davon tritt eine im Umgang mit Stabwaffen trainierte Rey im ersten Film gegen einen schwer verwundeten Kylo an und im Zweiten Teil gegen EINE Ehrengarde, wohin Kylo die restlichen platt macht
Würde man mal genau drauf achten was passiert: Rey ist 1. einfach besser trainiert, 2. kann trotzdem nicht so viel wie ihre männlichen Vorgänger! 
Alleine beim Forcepull beim Lichtwert ist sie das einzige mal auf Augenhöhe mit jemanden wenn es um die Macht geht und die Steine lässt sie nur nicht wie andere ihren X-Wing im Sumpf landen weil sie mehr vertrauen hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2019)

Warum nicht einfach bis Dezember abwarten und sich überraschen lassen? Ich mache mir überhaupt keine Gedanken für diverse denkbare Erklärungen, am Ende zählt nur das was uns Abrams vorstellt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was er sich für den Abschluss so alles ausgedacht hat und ob er den einen oder anderen Punkt aus EP8 wieder ein wenig gerade biegt.


----------



## fud1974 (3. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> also Genau wie Luke in TESB mit kaum Training gegen einen Fitten Vader antritt? Oder selbiger ohne irgendwelches Wissen mal eben Kampfpilot ist?
> Abgesehen davon tritt eine im Umgang mit Stabwaffen trainierte Rey im ersten Film gegen einen schwer verwundeten Kylo an und im Zweiten Teil gegen EINE Ehrengarde, wohin Kylo die restlichen platt macht
> Würde man mal genau drauf achten was passiert: Rey ist 1. einfach besser trainiert, 2. kann trotzdem nicht so viel wie ihre männlichen Vorgänger!
> Alleine beim Forcepull beim Lichtwert ist sie das einzige mal auf Augenhöhe mit jemanden wenn es um die Macht geht und die Steine lässt sie nur nicht wie andere ihren X-Wing im Sumpf landen weil sie mehr vertrauen hat



Naja, wir können das jetzt natürlich einzeln aufdröseln... wie umfangreich das Training Luke vs. Rey war, gibt es dafür gesicherte Statistiken? 

Aber wie schon gesagt die Parallelen zum Skywalker-Clan sind erstaunlich, und das Rey mal eben locker aus der Hüfte die Gedankenbeeinflussung vom Stormtrooper hinbekommt in Gefangenschaft ist ja auch nicht ohne... also einigen wir uns auf unentschieden. 

(Man vergleiche das mal mit Ezra Bridger.. der hat eine fortlaufende Ausbildung und tat sich deutlich schwerer, und der ist ja auch Kanon soweit ich weiß..)


----------



## Frullo (3. August 2019)

Midichlorianer, Leute. Midichlorianer!!!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Midichlorianer, Leute. Midichlorianer!!!


Waren das nicht musizierende Chlorteilchen ?


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Naja, wir können das jetzt natürlich einzeln aufdröseln... wie umfangreich das Training Luke vs. Rey war, gibt es dafür gesicherte Statistiken?
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt die Parallelen zum Skywalker-Clan sind erstaunlich, und das Rey mal eben locker aus der Hüfte die Gedankenbeeinflussung vom Stormtrooper hinbekommt in Gefangenschaft ist ja auch nicht ohne... also einigen wir uns auf unentschieden.
> 
> (Man vergleiche das mal mit Ezra Bridger.. der hat eine fortlaufende Ausbildung und tat sich deutlich schwerer, und der ist ja auch Kanon soweit ich weiß..)



naja, es gäbe noch eine Zweite Option, was eher damit zu tun hätte, das Anakin auch ein Niemand war
Ansonsten ist Rey halt genauso mächtig wie alle anderen Protagonisten in der Hauptreihe 
Und naja, das man mehr von der Ausbildung von Ezra sieht, liegt auch irgendwo da dass man so 1650min Zeit hatte und nicht nur 378min


----------



## Frullo (3. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und naja, das man mehr von der Ausbildung von Ezra sieht, liegt auch irgendwo da dass man so 1650min Zeit hatte und nicht nur 378min



Lustigerweise sieht man aber in den zwei ersten Filmen der OT wesentlich mehr (von Lukes) Ausbildung - es ist also durchaus machbar, Ausbildung vernünftig in Filme zu integrieren, nur haben das augenscheinlich weder JJA noch Rian Johnson drauf...

Ach ja, weil Du ja immer *Beweise* dafür forderst, dass die bisherigen Teile der Disney-Trilogie Scheisse sind (und Meinungen nicht Meinungen sein lassen kannst...), dann sieh Dir doch Dieses Teil  ab Minute 4:39 bis 5:50 an. Na? Fällt der Unterschied auf? Du darfst Dir natürlich auch den Rest ansehen, vielleicht kannst Du daraus noch ein paar "Manbabies-"Argumente basteln... 

Und weil wir gerade dabei sind, hier noch ein paar Clips mit Unterhaltungswert: Die Entwertung von Lichtschwertern, Warum Bomber unlogisch (nicht unmöglich!) sind, warum die Action in VIII langweilig ist, Wieso VIII ganz allgemein für die Tonne ist und zu guter Letzt Warum es Solo nicht gebraucht hätte.

Viel Spass, und Mai der 4. sei mit Dir!!


----------

